# Kubota Mower Conditioner



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

Anyone seen these or have one? I'd like to know the price on the DMC8536T 11.5 foot one. The 3 blade system looks interesting, but not sure it's necessary? Not sure I want to be the first one to own one either  Unless it's a whole lot cheaper than NH or Deere then I'm not sure it's worth a gamble?

I'm curious if they make a draw bar adapter to highway it with a pickup like NH or if it's like Deere and you have to pull it with a tractor.

http://www.kubota.com/product/HayTools/DMC8500.aspx?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

You wouldn't be the first. They've been sold with red Vicon paint here for years.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

No CRE10, as 8350HiTech has said Vicon has been around with this for 10s of years and if memory serves it was the 1st with the 3 blades, all the others had 2 and now all of them have 2 (to my knowledge)


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

Interesting. I just caught a glimpse of it late Friday when the dealer was closing.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Btw, I have one of the red ones


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

8350HiTech said:


> Btw, I have one of the red ones


Do they make a draw bar attachment like NH does so you can pull it with a truck? What turns me off on the Deere 2 point swivel hitch is that you can only pull it with a tractor. Our farms are spread too far apart to do that.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

As far as I know they're all 2-point. I had a local welding shop make me an adapter for a standard receiver hitch though I think I've only ever used it twice. With a 30mph tractor now I can't imagine ever pulling it with a truck again.


----------



## traden86 (May 16, 2013)

We've bought a Kubota DMC 8540 13' moco this spring, haven't barely mowed 30 acres with it yet because of our extremely wet spring..(that's another story all together) but, from limited use I'm very impressed so far. It's built far heavier than our Kuhn moco that have. The 3-blade design does seem to help with "streaking". We've got lots of heavy, sticky ground and crawdad stools so we were very intrigued with the 3-blades. As far as price goes the dealer says he sold it to us at his cost... It was the first one sold in the central division and Kubota wanted to get it out in the field.


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

8350HiTech said:


> As far as I know they're all 2-point. I had a local welding shop make me an adapter for a standard receiver hitch though I think I've only ever used it twice. With a 30mph tractor now I can't imagine ever pulling it with a truck again.


Would you happen to have a picture? The Deere dealer doesn't even have a fabricated adapter. They delivered my friends new moco 45 miles away last year with a tractor! We were brainstorming an adapter to tie into the Hydrabed arms to pull it.


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

traden86 said:


> We've bought a Kubota DMC 8540 13' moco this spring, haven't barely mowed 30 acres with it yet because of our extremely wet spring..(that's another story all together) but, from limited use I'm very impressed so far. It's built far heavier than our Kuhn moco that have. The 3-blade design does seem to help with "streaking". We've got lots of heavy, sticky ground and crawdad stools so we were very intrigued with the 3-blades. As far as price goes the dealer says he sold it to us at his cost... It was the first one sold in the central division and Kubota wanted to get it out in the field.


What's the ballpark price?


----------



## traden86 (May 16, 2013)

36000 or 38000 thousand is list price I believe.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I think your hydrabed adapter would be a better option but here's what I have. If you'd do something like this you'd also need to add a jack to the mower in addition to the factory stand.


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

8350HiTech said:


> I think your hydrabed adapter would be a better option but here's what I have. If you'd do something like this you'd also need to add a jack to the mower in addition to the factory stand.


I bet that thing is really heavy too! I had a Case moco on demo last year that was a drawbar swivel hitch bit didn't have enough clearance to pull with a truck so they fabricated a draw bar for it and it was heavy as heck. I told my salesman I wanted a moco that was easy for me by myself to hook up and haul and that wasn't going to work!


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

How about a wheeled dolly?? I built one from scratch in the shop for a very heavy tongue weight trailer one time... basically just an A-frame tongue over a car axle with a heavy hitch on the back close to the old car axle. For a three point, you'd just need a couple lower hitch point cradles welded across the back end of the A-frame behind the axle, spaced appropriately. Roll it under, lower the hitch, pin it down, hit the road...

Just a thought... I've heard of people making the three point adapters for the swivel hitches, even two-point hitches on planters, so they can pull them with pickups. I'd think that the idea of making an adapter that attaches to a bale lift would be even better... just install it, back up, lift the two-point, pin it down, raise the landing leg, plug in the wires, hit the road...

Later! OL JR


----------

